# Eyefinity



## 240V (Apr 21, 2008)

The 3 monitor Eyefinity is amazing. Sapphire recently released an ATI 5770 Flex that has 4 video outputs and you can use 3 digital connections without adapters.
Currently using an HIS 5870 E6 @ 5760 x 1080 res across 3 monitors. It is much easier on the eyes because the exercise they get from glancing around the side monitors. Less eye strain after hours of gaming. I notice much more in the game now with the added peripheral vision.
The center monitor is connected with HDMI to allow watching Blue Rays, left monitor thru DVI and right monitor thru Dp - VGA adapter.
The only game I have found that will not work is CoD MW2 but I think there is a work around. I went into the wayback machine and played a lot of old games to see if they work @ 5870 x 1080 and found most do except the original Half Life. The other HL2's work fine. It comes in handy for Serious Sam SE HD because you have enemies coming from all directions, ha ha. :yikes:
I feel this is like moving from stereo to surround sound. 
Driving and flying games are really amazing!
Hope you get a chance to try it.


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

I tried eyefinity, but recently switched to nvidia cards and feel like nvidia surround/3d surround is more fluid than eyefinity. Not quite sure how to explain it. Not a fanboy of either, just a personal preference.


----------

